# OH?????



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

What that stand for??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Other half, I believe.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes
like me hee Hee


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep other half. I never get some of the other ones though like DH - is that Dear Husband? How do people know to use these abbreviations?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm the same Ruth...I always wondered what DH meant!!! 

And I'm now going to show myself up here and look completely uncool but what does BFF mean:question:...is it 'Best Female Friend' 

ROFL & PMSL...are they what i think they are??!! 

What else..I remember this guy texting me years ago and there were constant Lol's in the text..I was getting quite excited thinking how much he obviously loved me with the constant "Lots of love" :laugh::laugh::laugh:

How naive.... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I'm the same Ruth...I always wondered what DH meant!!!
> 
> And I'm now going to show myself up here and look completely uncool but what does BFF mean:question:...is it 'Best Female Friend'
> 
> ...


Is there a forum dictionary somewhere? It's just weird! I know BFF as best friend forever only cos I hear it from work colleagues talking about teenagers. 

Others I've learned from here...

Lmao - laugh my ass off
IMHO - in my honest opinion

Rofl
Pmsl

No idea!!

Baffles me though... Seriously how does everyone know?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just googled forum abbreviations...

Crazy stuff. There's thousands!!

http://www.allacronyms.com/tag/forum


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We are all learning. Never knew what LMAO meant!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh no, I won't understand a think once these start getting used!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rofl... Rolling on floor laughing 

Pmsl... Is gross!! P*ss myself laughing. Hate the word p*ss!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Noooo! I hope we don't use them!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh thats what BFF means...knew i'd be wrong 

Well I thought ROFL was 'Rolling on the floor laughing' but that may be my own very naive version!!! 

PMSL I always thought was 'p***** myself laughing'?? 

I may be very wrong however 

We need the cool members of the forum to come along and educate us 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That link has all the answers.. They combine lmao and pmsl into pmslmao!!aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who are the cool ones Mairi xx


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

OH= Other Half

DH= Darling Husband (Or sometimes Damn Husband)

DD= Darling Daughter

MIL= Mother in Law


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well thanks everyone... for the information. Yea I knew some of the abbreviations but that one I couldn't figure out..


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too, Ruth


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh I can't stick all those abbreviations, its like a whole other language!

IMHO, I don't get on with my MIL but my DH, DS and DD want to be her BFF IYKWIM. When I told my BFF she was ROFL and I was LMAO.

Why would anyone want to write like that?? It took me more effort to think of what the acronyms would be than to type out the whole words! If acronyms are cool, I'm happy being uncool!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lottierachel said:


> Ohh I can't stick all those abbreviations, its like a whole other language!
> 
> IMHO, I don't get on with my MIL but my DH, DS and DD want to be her BFF IYKWIM. When I told my BFF she was ROFL and I was LMAO.
> 
> Why would anyone want to write like that?? It took me more effort to think of what the acronyms would be than to type out the whole words! If acronyms are cool, I'm happy being uncool!


I have actually seen a case where using those were the only way to tell what happened with out people either getting offended (or those who didn't belong from understanding).

Though that situation, there are abbreviations that weren't on that link.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ohh I can't stick all those abbreviations, its like a whole other language!
> 
> IMHO, I don't get on with my MIL but my DH, DS and DD want to be her BFF IYKWIM. When I told my BFF she was ROFL and I was LMAO.
> 
> Why would anyone want to write like that?? It took me more effort to think of what the acronyms would be than to type out the whole words! If acronyms are cool, I'm happy being uncool!


It hurts my head trying to figure out what on earth you have written in abbreviations! Why people write like this I have no idea. I think maybe the only one acceptable is OH but even then I'm thinking what?? Maybe I am just getting old!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL is laugh out loud. so it don't all ways mean lots of love. most of this stuff is started by the kids texting.and they can text,on yahoo news there was a 16 YO girl that had a $4,000 dollar phone bill for texting in one month her mom was a little upset haaaa Haaaa


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I have been thinking of putting down MILF a popular one with the young but I am afraid of shocking everybody, and I wouldn't dare say what it means! Oops I just did it, hope I don't get banned for bringing the forum into disrepute! (...runs away and hides under the covers...)


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I wondered how long it would be until someone posted MILF. 
It was never going to be me, with all you lady posters.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No idea what that means! Will have to google! Dear dear... What's happening it the English language?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

HOLY COW!! That's really unpleasant!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

When you live and work around teenage boys for a while like I have done you become pretty unshockable. It's not considered offensive in their circles more a compliment!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

tessybear said:


> When you live and work around teenage boys for a while like I have done you become pretty unshockable. It's not considered offensive in their circles more a compliment!




I would die if my child's friend was thinking that about me. 

Absolutely die! 

I don't even have kids but


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I found out the hard way Ruth. One of my daughter's immature classmates put it on his social network page next to my name. I threatened to ring his mother if he didn't remove it! (Which he did straight away!)


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Obviously meant as a compliment !!! Yikes, glad my daughters are still young!!! Dreading them growing up in this social media crazy age.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You must be hot Tess!! Lol!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

tessybear said:


> When you live and work around teenage boys for a while like I have done you become pretty unshockable. It's not considered offensive in their circles more a compliment!


Ha the teenage way of thinking and speaking really baffles me! Both my lads find it rather hilarious that their friends call me a MILF ...er I find it scary/creepy and feel I need to hide away if they come to visit


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"You must be hot Tess!! Lol!"

No Ruth, more likely they are desperate!
Claire, glad I am not the only MILF around here, honestly teenage boys what are they like?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL didn't think this thread would go this long..  Yes abbreviations can be interesting. If anyone remembers the "old" time forums on Compuserve and AOL. That's were I started using them, but I think people since then have come up with "new" words to shorten. I frankly never texted until I got my iPhone 3.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I like OH and I use it in normal speak (in full though, I'm not one of 'those' people...). I feel it's the only way I can describe my relationship to him (I.e my other half is working tonight) because I'm too old to call him my "boyfriend" I think people think I'm gay if I use the word "partner" (which is fine if they do think that, it just isn't the case!) and the stupid boy hasn't asked me to marry him yet (nearly 10 years together) so 'fiancée' and 'husband' are out of the question!! What's a girl to do!!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That guy needs to ask the question!! What a monkey!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I like OH and I use it in normal speak (in full though, I'm not one of 'those' people...). I feel it's the only way I can describe my relationship to him (I.e my other half is working tonight) because I'm too old to call him my "boyfriend" I think people think I'm gay if I use the word "partner" (which is fine if they do think that, it just isn't the case!) and the stupid boy hasn't asked me to marry him yet (nearly 10 years together) so 'fiancée' and 'husband' are out of the question!! What's a girl to do!!?


You are VERY patient....


----------

